# 11.5 amp blender tripping 20 amp circuit breaker



## MidgeTenant (Jan 22, 2012)

My new Vitamix blender is rated at 11.5 amps, but twice tripped the circuit breaker when I used it for the first time a few days ago. The circuit breaker has the number "20" on the switch; I assume it's a 20 amp breaker.

I plan to talk to Vitamix about this, but would like some feedback from the likelier-to-be impartial forum visitors here: do you think I received a blender with a bad motor? Or are there circumstances in which even a 20 amp circuit might not be enough for a heavy duty blender?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

The obvious question is are SURE nothing else is running on that circuit?


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 14, 2013)

MidgeTenant said:


> My new Vitamix blender is rated at 11.5 amps, but twice tripped the circuit breaker when I used it for the first time a few days ago. The circuit breaker has the number "20" on the switch; I assume it's a 20 amp breaker.
> 
> I plan to talk to Vitamix about this, but would like some feedback from the likelier-to-be impartial forum visitors here: do you think I received a blender with a bad motor? Or are there circumstances in which even a 20 amp circuit might not be enough for a heavy duty blender?


Does the blender turn at all? Tried a different outlet? Try it without the container and empty.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

If it's an arc-fault breaker, a 11.5 amp universal motor could very well trip it if it's fairly close to the panel and the voltage is on the high side.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

You may have a bad breaker. If you move the blender to a different circuit, does the breaker on the new circuit trip?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

When that breaker trips, what else stops working?

What else is on that circuit and how much amperage are those things?

It is the TOTAL amperage used by ALL appliances on a circuit which causes a breaker to trip. Unlikely just one outlet is on that breaker...


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

MidgeTenant said:


> My new Vitamix blender is rated at 11.5 amps, but twice tripped the circuit breaker when I used it for the first time a few days ago. The circuit breaker has the number "20" on the switch; I assume it's a 20 amp breaker.
> 
> I plan to talk to Vitamix about this, but would like some feedback from the likelier-to-be impartial forum visitors here: do you think I received a blender with a bad motor? Or are there circumstances in which even a 20 amp circuit might not be enough for a heavy duty blender?


 
Is the rating 11.5 amps the running current ?
If so the starting current could be much higher !
You need the correct type of breaker,
One with a slow trip,
these types of breakers are designed to cope with the high start up
currents of a motor.
We call them slow-blow,
I think you guys call them type 2 ?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

dmxtothemax said:


> You need the correct type of breaker,
> One with a slow trip,
> these types of breakers are designed to cope with the high start up
> currents of a motor.
> ...


Which is every pretty much breaker made in the last 30+ years.


----------



## MidgeTenant (Jan 22, 2012)

First, thanks to everyone for contributing responses, and I apologize for posting my question without providing enough information the first time. 

The Vitamix was definitely the only appliance on that 20 amp circuit; I hooked up an extension cord to run it from a plug in the living room, so it wouldn't have to compete with the fridge in the kitchen. In each case, that living room breaker tripped when I applied more power after the blender had been on for thirty seconds or more. I was mixing up a big batch of some gooey dressing, which is a lot harder for a blender than making a light smoothie.

After the circuit breaker tripped the second time, I moved the Vitamix's extension cord to the circuit that powers the garage wall plugs. A contractor told me awhile ago that these are usually higher amperage than other circuit breakers in a house. 

The garage wall plug circuit breaker didn't trip, and I finished making that dressing. When I investigated later, though, I found out that the circuit breaker amp rating was the same: 20 amps for the circuit breaker that tripped, and 20 amps for the breaker that didn't. _*But*_ -- and I'll bet this is important -- the labels indicate that they're different types of breakers. The living room breaker is labeled AFCI and BRAF. The garage wall plug breaker is labeled BR120. 

I gather that AFCI breakers are more sensitive than 'regular' breakers. Still, I'm surprised that an 11.5 amp breaker would trip a breaker rated for 20 amps.

FWIW: the Vitamix 5200 is a big, heavy duty machine, even though it's made for home use. 

Thanks again for your help in tracking down this problem.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

That is definitely it. Many AFCI breakers do not play well with motors. Do you really have AFCI breakers protecting kitchen receptacle circuits? If so then that is not required and not really desired.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

dmxtothemax said:


> Is the rating 11.5 amps the running current ?
> If so the starting current could be much higher !
> You need the correct type of breaker,
> One with a slow trip,
> ...


Most of the Americiane breakers are class B or C ( more like halfway between the two ) so it pretty common beside the AFCI they are it own legand ( some are good and some are merde. ) But the GFCI's is about pretty close to our RCD's even your verison of RCD's 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## MidgeTenant (Jan 22, 2012)

Mystery solved! Thanks very much, Speedy Petey, and everyone else who contributed to this thread.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Well ! dont leave us in suspense !
What did you do ?
To resolve the issue ?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Hope he did not change a combo AFCI for his counter tops to a standard breaker instead of a GFCI


----------



## MidgeTenant (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe you'll think I'm an odd one, but I'm going to run the Vitamix from a long extension from the garage wall plugs until I hire an electrician to do something with my circuit panel. (I don't trust myself to do the job on my own.) The 20 amp kitchen circuit is on a regular, non-AFCI breaker, but it already has an 11 amp fridge running on it. 

I opened the thread because I had thought something was wrong with the Vitamix's motor. I really like the machine otherwise, so if it's working the way it should I'll hold onto it.


----------



## mr leak (Dec 23, 2012)

Actually AFCI breakers are not to be on the kitchen circuit and your issue was what you did with the living room AFCI and extension cord


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

MidgeTenant said:


> Maybe you'll think I'm an odd one, but I'm going to run the Vitamix from a long extension from the garage wall plugs until I hire an electrician to do something with my circuit panel. (I don't trust myself to do the job on my own.) The 20 amp kitchen circuit is on a regular, non-AFCI breaker, but it already has an 11 amp fridge running on it.
> 
> I opened the thread because I had thought something was wrong with the Vitamix's motor. I really like the machine otherwise, so if it's working the way it should I'll hold onto it.


11 amps for the fridge ?? is that a big unit like Wolf or Sub-Zero unit ? 

Techallywise those big fridge like that always have to be wired it own circuit ( manufacter instruction will mention that ) 

So you have 11 amp fridge running and you run the Vitamix blender unit which it will draw 11.5 amp as well that come up 22.5 amp and with that number the breaker can hold for a short while before it will trip.

As you mention AFCI that useally not the best move to use that on the kitchen circuit due pretty good items do have motour in there and it can throw the AFCI breaker tripping pretty fast.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Olsy (Jul 28, 2011)

MidgeTenant said:


> Maybe you'll think I'm an odd one, but I'm going to run the Vitamix from a long extension from the garage wall plugs until I hire an electrician to do something with my circuit panel. (I don't trust myself to do the job on my own.) The 20 amp kitchen circuit is on a regular, non-AFCI breaker, but it already has an 11 amp fridge running on it.
> 
> I opened the thread because I had thought something was wrong with the Vitamix's motor. I really like the machine otherwise, so if it's working the way it should I'll hold onto it.


Firstly, the fridge should to be on its own 15 amp circuit (in canada that is, its probably the same in the US...in theory the motor could draw as much as 6 times the FLA at start up (full load amperage) of the blender, but i doubt that they would sell an appliance that would draw that much (ever notice that when you turn on your vacuum the lights dim momentarily)...also, a 20amp kitchen branch circuit can only have 2 outlets on it (once again canadian standards)...

Good luck

Jason


----------

